# Transporting fish



## avodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Your client wants you to cater a salmon meal at a lake cabin. Do cook it on site? The cabin does have a full kitchen. If you were to cook the fish off-site, how would you transport it?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cook on site.....always preferable

transporting....depends on if it's cold poached or hot....depends on how far your travel is.....

avodude how long you been catering?


----------



## avodude (Mar 8, 2012)

shroomgirl said:


> cook on site.....always preferable
> 
> transporting....depends on if it's cold poached or hot....depends on how far your travel is.....
> 
> avodude how long you been catering?


Actually, I'm doing research for a novel and I thought what better place to get info. I know some states have regs not to cook in a non-licenced kitchen, then transport to site. Hot fish isn't good sitting in a chaffer for how long? 30 minutes?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

don't know, I don't use chafers with fish.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

avodude said:


> ... Hot fish isn't good sitting in a chaffer for how long? 30 minutes?


Mm, IMHO, most hot fish dishes suffer if held at all, especially if attempting to hold heated, holding temperatures are often well above the target desired temperature for optimum serving of fish. There are, obviously, some exceptions, but not ones that I would desire to be associated with.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cold poached salmon.....just keep at temp.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cook it there, no one is going to report you and inspectors dont work weekends or after 5pm in most states. Portion an pack raw fish in plastic bags flat then fill  4 inch  perforated pans with ice then fish then more ice. Ice should never touch fish when storing or shipping.  Any fish cooked prior poached or grilled(Not counting shrimp) is starting to go downhill right after cooking. That is why most places try to cook right before function.


----------

